# Michigan Grouse?



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Anybody heading up this year?

I'll be going Sept 30- Oct 3rd.. Don't have the exact spot(s) figured out yet.
It will be public land. I think we'll start around the middle of the Lower State and work our way
more north... 

Post your results if you go! Good luck.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Want to, but burned up vacation this year with surgery. Where are you headed?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I found the best hunting for Grouse and Woodcock to come in Mid-Late October 18th-24th. After a good strong cold front. Man it was about Woodcock and seeing Grouse when you see them. Push about 30-40 woodcock a day and up to 6 grouse. I pushed 3 covey of Grouse in the 20 years of having a cabin up there and could take U to within 2 feet of each one still to this day. Quite good memories of those days. My Brit was the sh!t.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

How far north into the state do you have to go to find numbers of grouse?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Longhaul- I remember you going previous years...

We're going to be around the Gladwin up to Crawford Cty area.... 

Weekender- Yes, my heart wants to go ASAP, my mind tells me to wait until later Oct... Live & learn for next year- I suppose. I already booked our first motel for the night of the 30th...Can't wait to see my Britt lock up on her first Woodcock- she's still having a hard time figuring them out in the two that I had her on last year...The best thing for her is ALOT MORE BIRDS... and a more patient owner.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

In the lower part of the state I've had better luck on state land, they manage it better than the feds. If your new I would drop some cash on a map with GPS locations of the clearcuts. http://www.northwnd

Little pricy, but you'll save a ton of drive time looking. More time hunting, less driving


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

When you get into the grouse you'll start getting upset when u get on woodies. We had times where we would get to a new spot put up 5 woodies in 5 mins and pack the dogs up to go to a new spot for grouse. Flushing 30 + grouse in a day and god knows how many woodcock. But that was in the up, hear the #s are down this year, but 100x better than ohio


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Good info Long Haul- I tried that link and it went to a weird windstream page?
I'm not too choosy at this point between woodies and grouse- but yes, if we spend 1 day flushing woodies all day- I'll definitely want to find the King the next day.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry try this this https://www.northwnd.com or just Google north wind grouse maps


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

joebertin said:


> How far north into the state do you have to go to find numbers of grouse?


Halfway up the lower part of the state, mi dnr gives grouse # s by county. That's a good place to start


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I hunted around Glennie, MI, about 25 miles west of Oscoda, MI, it is all Federal land other than home plots where cabins are. Tens of thousands of acres. I was talking to my buddies last evening trying to get them excited about going up for a hunt. They are where you find them, Grouse and Woodcock are kinda in the same habitat. Gosh that is fun. That little bird with the funny beak. A little easier shot than a grouse.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Been a dry year, find water with cover nearby. No berries or apples this year so birds are on acorns. Oaks in the aspen or near the edge was key for us.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry- I started this topic and I never followed up... Yes, we hunted the Gladwin National Forest for 3 days... flushed around 20 woodies & 12 Grouse.
Only hunted about 6 hours a day (1st & 2nd days only), 2nd day was brutal- we tried an area that was really hot 2 years ago and it was a deadzone this year, in 6 hours we only managed to flush 2 woods... and as usual when your on a short hunt- you find the birds on the last day on the last hour! Our final day we only hunted until noon, that morning we jumped 5 grouse in <3 hours. Got a few shots off but no bird. 
It was alot of fun and I will be back, I really like the routine of upland hunting:
7:00 am- wake up and go to breakfast
8:30 am- drive to spot
9:00 am- hunt
12:00 am- eat a snack at truck, relax
12:30 - go to lunch/ or scout 
3:00- drive to spot
3:30 - hunt
6:00- meet at truck, figure out dinner plans for evening

So much more relaxing then waterfowl!!


----------



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

Was just trying to convince a friend of mine in taking a few days and headed up there. Young dog and would love to see her stumble through some birds. Planning on having in her in PA next week we will see how that is. Haven't had a dog in the grouse woods in a couple years. Excited to be back!


----------

